# RCI LastCall / wyndham-vacations.com



## BenMontreal (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a new timeshare owner.  I am still waiting to receive my RCI membership login.  I have been poking around on the internet and have found out that a substantial amount of the RCI Inventory appears to be available without an RCI Membership on the website 

http://www.wyndham-vacations.com/main.taf?p=4,31

It appears they also have a promotion going on currently with an additional 25% off.

As an example they are showing $284 USD for one week at many resorts for 2bdrm which is very good given the current strength of the Canadian dollar.  

I wonder what advantage booking through RCI would have -- if anyone has an RCI account could you check to see if the pricing on RCI site is actually lower than the wyndham-vacations.com site for the same product?


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

I just compared one resort and RCI was cheaper - but not by much.  But with RCI you have to book a week whereas Wyndham allows you to book shorter (and thus much cheaper) stays.  If you don't need a week, Wyndham is a far better choice.


----------



## BevL (Mar 15, 2010)

RCI renting weeks to the general public - nah, can't be!!


----------

